# OFFICE 2011 - Problème Outlook avec les formats .msg / . eml



## leteug (28 Octobre 2010)

Je viens d'acquérir mon premier mac ainsi que la suite office 2011.

Ayant tous mes anciens mails outlook (PC) au format .msg, je viens de découvrir que le outlook 2011 (MAC) ne prenait en compte que des mails au format .eml...

Existe-il un moyen de rendre mes mails .msg compatibles avec outlook 2011 sans forcément à avoir à les convertir de .msg en .eml ? Un réglage dans outlook ?

D'avance merci.

Un petit nouveau


----------



## Aliboron (28 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !



leteug a dit:


> Existe-il un moyen de rendre mes mails .msg compatibles avec outlook 2011 sans forcément à avoir à les convertir de .msg en .eml ? Un réglage dans outlook ?


Le plus simple serait certainement d'importer ton archive .pst. Depuis le temps que c'était réclamé par les utilisateurs d'Entourage de pouvoir récupérer ces archives, autant en profiter maintenant que c'est devenu possible...

Tant qu'on y est, j'en profite pour te recommander la consultation de sites comme Rhinos-mac ou Débuter sur Mac pour mieux comprendre les fonctionnements de base de Mac OS X et être plus à l'aise sur ta machine...


-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (Aliboron) :
Ceci dit, il est ici question d'internet ou plus exactement de paramétrage de logiciel de messagerie. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" et/ou la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau". Et hop !!!


----------



## leteug (28 Octobre 2010)

Hello Alibaron.

Pour le .pst je l'ai joué pour la centaine de mails du moments et ça a parfaitement marché...
Le truc c'est que j'ai aussi et surtout des centaines de vieux mails dans x dossiers que mon boulot m'oblige parfois en consulter... Avant je n'avais qu'à cliquer dessus pour les ouvrir maintenant je ne peux plus... N'y a-t-il pas un moyen qu'outlook 2011 les ouvrir directement sans que je n'ai à tous les passer via un .pst ?

C.

ps : merci pour les liens vers les 2 sites spécialisés mac


----------

